
Show HN: BaqMan – BigQuery Manager, a JobTracker for BigQuery - ceocoder
https://github.com/sojern/baqman
======
kennethmac2000
Looks cool.

I notice the readme says, "Deploy on AppEngine on the same project where you
use BigQuery". What if you use BigQuery in lots of projects? How hard would it
be to extend to handle that scenario?

~~~
ceocoder
Good question, it should be fairly straight forward to add support for
multiple projects, one approach could be,

1) make projects to be monitored configurable in app.yaml

2) grant app engine service account permissions for BQ read/kill jobs API

3) provide a dropdown for selecting project

4) profit!

if there is enough interest, we can add this in.

